# NY Strip Roast



## tcundiff88 (Dec 15, 2013)

I bought a 12lb NY Strip roast and want to smoke it this weekend for family.  I have found a lot of different recipes on the web that all have different times and temps to smoke it at.  Was wondering if anyone had any they have tried and loved.  One example I found is smoking for 20 minutes per pound @ 225 degrees.  Pull meat from smoker when the IT hits 135 degrees.  Let rest under a foil tent for 30 minutes.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2013)

This has always looked so good to me. Smoke it the day before then slice it and grill it. I like grilled steaks, probably because I have not had a good smoked one yet. I am thinking smoking then grilling would be the best answer. Course that's just my opinion.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144949/ny-strip-in-a-wet-to-dry-well-not-so-dry-chamber

Mossy did a great post today about his prime ribs with the Tontoka dust also.

Its not a NY strip but its a fine looking slice  of heaven on that plate!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154188/smoking-and-grilling-rib-eyes

Hope these help, they sure enough make me drool! And that magic dust that Mossy uses is totally awesome!


----------



## tcundiff88 (Dec 22, 2013)

View media item 277481

My 10lb New York strip roast!


----------

